

Ask HN: anyone else having GMail app crash on iOS 7.1 update today? - mark_l_watson


======
ankitml
Same with Skype, I couldn't log into Skype app. Reinstalling did the trick.

------
mark_l_watson
Never mind. Deleting the GMail app and reinstalling fixed the crashes.

